# What commands should I be teaching?



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

You could do the fun ones like Paw, Spin, Bow, Speak, Roll over, play dead.


----------



## GoldenLove88 (Jul 25, 2014)

Sophie is 8 weeks old and she learned to paw(shake) in 1 day. It only take about 15 - 20 repetition with treats. She already learned sit and stay commands. I am planning to teach her drop it and play dead. Paw, speak, and play dead are the most fun to teach especially allowing your friends to do these commands with treats.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

You have plenty of commands, will he obey them in a crowd? When other dogs are around? If a rabbit jumps out in front if him....etc. etc. 

That my friend is the challenge of it all!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

goldlover68 said:


> You have plenty of commands, will he obey them in a crowd? When other dogs are around? If a rabbit jumps out in front if him....etc. etc.
> 
> That my friend is the challenge of it all!


This!!!! 

My dogs know all of those commands but all bets are off if a big fat bunny jumps out in front of them!!

Proofing is key here.....take him out and practice those commands, especially recall, wait and leave it, in all types of environments.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

i taught Maggie "back off" which is especially helpful when I cook. When she is too close to the stove and I am moving hot pans to the sink, I say "back off" and she takes 3 steps backwards.


----------



## retrieverbear (Jan 19, 2014)

goldlover68 said:


> You have plenty of commands, will he obey them in a crowd? When other dogs are around? If a rabbit jumps out in front if him....etc. etc.
> 
> That my friend is the challenge of it all!


Yes, that is the challenge. I agree completely. We are working on proofing the commands out in the world with distractions, but of course it's a work in progress :crossfing

We were stuck at home yesterday and I just thought it would be nice to teach something new. Something to add to his repertoire


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

retrieverbear said:


> Yes, that is the challenge. I agree completely. We are working on proofing the commands out in the world with distractions, but of course it's a work in progress :crossfing
> 
> We were stuck at home yesterday and I just thought it would be nice to teach something new. Something to add to his repertoire


For me you have way to many commands....

Sit (stay)
Down (stay) 
Here
Leave it
Give (or Drop)
Heel
Kennel

Will do the trick, if they are 100% regardless of what else is going on!


----------



## Martin (Feb 21, 2011)

One of the most useful commands I've taught is "fix it" (untangle the leash from his/her paws/legs).


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Martin said:


> One of the most useful commands I've taught is "fix it" (untangle the leash from his/her paws/legs).


?????????!!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Martin said:


> One of the most useful commands I've taught is "fix it" (untangle the leash from his/her paws/legs).



We use "step" to get him to step back over the leash if he gets it "tangled" between his legs. 

It seems no matter how little rein he has, between him and the fosters, someone gets tangled in the leashes. 

Thankfully my boy's obedience is far superior to the fosters so I just have him untangle himself and sit off to the side while I manually untangle the foster dog.


----------



## Martin (Feb 21, 2011)

goldlover68 said:


> ?????????!!!



I don't quite understand your reaction. Do you think that's a bad command? Or have you simply never heard of it being taught before? I try to keep the leash from getting tangled in the first place, but sometimes it happens anyway.

I'm not sure how Drifter was taught it. I think East Coast Assistance Dogs did his training (I got him from a different organization, though), and as far as I know, it's standard for them to teach this. While I had him for a different reason, most of his training was directed at being a mobility dog. My guess is that it's difficult to help a dog get untangled for someone in a wheelchair. I have a different disability and can do it just fine; I simply find it easier to ask my dog to do it for me.

The way I taught Dolce it is by capturing it when she did it herself. Occasionally she would lift up her paws/legs in a way that facilitated getting it out from under her (I have to help a little by letting the leash hang low, and sometimes I need to move it sideways a bit). I said "yes" the exact moment she did so and then gave her a treat. Eventually I started saying "fix it" when it looked like she was about to do it, still saying "yes" when she actually did it and following up with a treat. Now I can just say "fix it," and she knows what she needs to do. I still say "yes," just like I do every time she correctly follows any instruction/command, but only rarely give her a treat for it.

"Fix it" is probably my second favorite command. My absolute favorite is "watch me." It's amazing how much trouble I can avoid by using it and reenforcing it with frequent treats. Drifter didn't learn to avoid pulling until I ask for eye contact every time he almost reached the end of the leash. He could walk at heel long before that, but he had issues with loose-leash walking until I did that. I taught Dolce not to pull that way as well. It eliminates the necessity to cause the dog pain/discomfort, causes no strain on my hands (which can hurt me), and still gets the correct behavior consistently.

Both knew a separate command for "heel," but I introduced Dolce to walking closely at my side and paying attention to me by asking for eye contact. When we pass other dogs, cats, wildlife, or anything else that they get overly excited about, I ask for eye contact. Dolce often does it on her own now when we pass a house with barking dogs. She knows "leave it," but asking her for eye contact is easier for her. Like many dogs (and humans!), she finds it easier to perform a specific action than avoiding one. And so on.


----------

